
Microsoft’s Azure Pricing Is Not Friendly for Solo Developers - nanch
https://backupfreak.com/2015/06/04/microsofts-azure-pricing-is-not-friendly-for-solo-developers/
======
RaphaelPrat
Or you can just take a free azure website hosting and take external domain +
ssl with dns provider + namecheap.

~~~
nanch
Hm, could you provide more info on that type of a configuration? From what I
can tell it doesn't exist.

That would be a great setup, unfortunately SSL is not available on the free-
tier Azure hosting. Also custom domain is not available on the free-tier
hosting either, so you have to use the "Basic plan", which is $56/mo for just
the hosting.

Here is the detailed pricing link: [http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/details/app-service...](http://azure.microsoft.com/en-
us/pricing/details/app-service/plans/)

~~~
RaphaelPrat
You can do a CNAME to your azure subdomain.

~~~
nanch
Unfortunately I'm not seeing how that's the CNAME+SSL is possible on the free
tier.

[http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2013/12/13/securing-your-
win...](http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2013/12/13/securing-your-windows-
azure-web-sites-waws-with-https-and-ssl/)

